# so.....the new COD maps.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

after a quick blast there doesnt seem to be ANY originallity or anywhere near enough variation between the maps at all.Piazza and something else (cant remember the name,edit,its called liberation) are just your run of the mill,ones set in a park and the other looks a fair bit like villa from blops.where are the maps like "creek" like overgrown,like wasteland,a bit of openness,a bit of variety.i think there is only "liberation" thats remotely trying,although it looks a lot like a map from bf3.

very dissapointed in these 2 maps.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Said it before the maps in MW3 are a step backwards , MW2 and Black Ops had better maps. The maps in MW3 seem to be mainly aimed at the run and gunners who just want to run down the centre of a road shooting as many bullets as they can, boring :wall:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Not played this one,do snipers still get called Campers by all the noobs?
Nowt like laying still with a bolt rifle and racking up some kills then get called a camper because youre not running around like a skill-less retard blasting anything that moves with an auto weapon.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree I tried MW3 online and just can't cope with the pace of it, it's mental. I like to hunker down at the highest point possible and snipe through the sights but the maps don't allow this. It's full of nutters cracking off 8 billion rounds per second and spraying bullets everywhere. There's no stealth/ finesse in that.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Not played this one,do snipers still get called Campers by all the noobs?
> Nowt like laying still with a bolt rifle and racking up some kills then get called a camper because youre not running around like a skill-less retard blasting anything that moves with an auto weapon.


camping with a sniper rifle and assassin perk is allowed. camping with a silenced sub machine gun will get you abused. :lol:

I have to agree the maps are just too flat! there's no height to them at all. I do like bootleg and the one on wall street (the name escapes me).


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Not played this one,do snipers still get called Campers by all the noobs?
> Nowt like laying still with a bolt rifle and racking up some kills then get called a camper because youre not running around like a skill-less retard blasting anything that moves with an auto weapon.


i tell you what i have noticed a lot more on MW3 with snipers,some of them are using a sniper class but are actually just using the akimbo fm machine pistols (these guns need there power or something downgraded) i was in a lobby with two of them who just ran round to there camping spots and sat off with there akimbo machine pistols,i watched the games back in theater mode and they never once went to there primarys,only used secondary.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

overkill perk is crap. really surprised they brought that back, crossfire from cod4 should get a dusting off, i loved that map.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

only bit of any cod i play is either coop on mw2 or zombies on waw,which is awesome.
my mate and i lose hours at a time at that.there are loads of maps available for it.
i got abit fed up of multiplayers with the obvious hackers.


----------

